# Redirected printer spool problem



## lmlservices (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi,
We have two printers on our internal network and a mix of Macs and PCs that use remote Windows desktops on a Windows Server platform. Printer redirection is enabled on all computers (using either RDP or vQuest) and everything was working fine for months.
A few days ago, no user was able to print to the Konica printer from their Hosted Desktop session. However, printing from the local machine or to the other printer works fine. The print jobs go but the Konica but the printer control panel just says "printing" and the job never prints. 
However, a bit of investigative troubleshooting shows that when I select "Print directly to printer" in the remote desktop session, the print job is successful! I therefore conclude that there is a problem with spooling on the remote server for the Konica printer but I have no idea what to do next. I tried stopping and restarting the Print Spool Service and the Quest Print Service but that has not helped.
Any ideas would be most appreciated. Thank you.


----------

